# Humanities & Anthropology > Anthropology & Ethnography > Guess the Ethnicity >  Guess Me :)

## Leandros

Im a returning member and what better way to present myself than letting all new members classify me :)

What ethnicity or haplogroup you think I belong to?















I am 193cm tall and 97kg

----------


## noman

Southern European- Mix of Italian + Southern French

----------


## Dagne

Possibly Greek?

----------


## Leandros

> Possibly Greek?


You win!!  :Laughing:

----------


## Mike94

Your Y- Haplogroup E1b1b

----------


## Mike94

Could be E1b1b

----------


## Balkan1992

Very greek

----------


## Teegurr

I think Romanian.

----------


## Faralysi

I directly saw that you're Greek and it was because of your nose shape (Greek nose)

----------


## calf

Greece,haplogroup j2?

Sent from my LGL322DL using Tapatalk

----------


## Fitzalan

I would have said British but I am not very good at this. I see you're Greek, you look Greek too.

----------

